# its official ny ers



## bow111 (Jun 28, 2008)

just saw it on the news governor patterson is pushing to up the cost of all licenses by 10.00 a pop. we need to do something about it .write him and tell him you will not have it, more money and less hunt time no way..


----------



## matty ny (Feb 11, 2003)

is the money staying with the conservation dept. or going elsewhere


----------



## three under (May 17, 2007)

*sux*


----------



## TMKBRLLC (Jul 6, 2008)

That stinks! Guess it won't be long before we all get hit.


----------



## bow111 (Jun 28, 2008)

matty ny said:


> is the money staying with the conservation dept. or going elsewhere


i dont htink that really matters they want more money but they cut our seasons shorter every year, i am not having it... we live in a communist country.


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

If this is something you really care about, as most serious bowhunters in NY do, I strongly recommend that you join New York Bowhunters and make your voice heard. We have been very involved in this battle (shortened bow season), as we are in all legislative issues that affect NY's archery season. We are the only organization in the state solely devoted to protecting bowhunter's rights. 

http://www.newyorkbowhunters.com/


----------



## strauss16 (Aug 23, 2008)

*+ trout stamps*

That is not to mention you have to buy trout stamps on top of your regular fishing license now. I bought a lifetime sportsman a couple of years ago and glad I did, things keep going the way they are and it will pay for itself pretty quick. But I still have to buy trout stamps hopefully they won't come up with buck stamps, gobbler stamps, woodchuck stamps and whatever other crap to take my money.


----------



## CptWoodrowFCall (Apr 1, 2009)

No, you live in a country that is in a deep recession and the cost of running an entire states wildlife department is not going down. Basically they are likely anticipating less hunters this year and more expense for enforcement so the money has to come from somewhere. 

I am not one to support increasing costs but man o man what do you want the DEC to do? They can't just print money and they can't just ask for more money out of the budget (which comes out of your pocket anyway). 

So, what would be your solution then for dropping hunter numbers and higher operating costs?


----------



## bow111 (Jun 28, 2008)

Meleagris1 said:


> If this is something you really care about, as most serious bowhunters in NY do, I strongly recommend that you join New York Bowhunters and make your voice heard. We have been very involved in this battle (shortened bow season), as we are in all legislative issues that affect NY's archery season. We are the only organization in the state solely devoted to protecting bowhunter's rights.
> 
> http://www.newyorkbowhunters.com/


i am a member of nybjoined about two weeks ago when i found out about them/...


----------



## bow111 (Jun 28, 2008)

CptWoodrowFCall said:


> No, you live in a country that is in a deep recession and the cost of running an entire states wildlife department is not going down. Basically they are likely anticipating less hunters this year and more expense for enforcement so the money has to come from somewhere.
> 
> I am not one to support increasing costs but man o man what do you want the DEC to do? They can't just print money and they can't just ask for more money out of the budget (which comes out of your pocket anyway).
> 
> So, what would be your solution then for dropping hunter numbers and higher operating costs?


i wouldnt mind paying the extra if they would quit shortening the seasons on me that is my gripe ...


----------



## lOnEwOlF110 (Dec 7, 2004)

I dont know all the details, but if the 10 bucks helps NY better it's environmental management structure, im all for it. But we all know that New York cant buy a toilet without spending 1000 bucks, so I dont trust them with two quarters. But I did just buy some turkey tags for $5 which was a surprised.


----------



## CptWoodrowFCall (Apr 1, 2009)

Now this point I agree with. What was their reasons for shortening your season? 



bow111 said:


> i wouldnt mind paying the extra if they would quit shortening the seasons on me that is my gripe ...


----------



## bow111 (Jun 28, 2008)

CptWoodrowFCall said:


> No, you live in a country that is in a deep recession and the cost of running an entire states wildlife department is not going down. Basically they are likely anticipating less hunters this year and more expense for enforcement so the money has to come from somewhere.
> 
> I am not one to support increasing costs but man o man what do you want the DEC to do? They can't just print money and they can't just ask for more money out of the budget (which comes out of your pocket anyway).
> 
> So, what would be your solution then for dropping hunter numbers and higher operating costs?


raising fees is also going to decrease sales as there is many people who love to hunt but are not going to be able to afford the license,they are not doing anyone any favors ... dont get me started on this i can go all day about it...just wanted some nyers to stand up and say something about it lets get our lost days back....


----------



## bow111 (Jun 28, 2008)

CptWoodrowFCall said:


> Now this point I agree with. What was their reasons for shortening your season?


they dont seem to want anyone to know why


----------



## bow111 (Jun 28, 2008)

Meleagris1 said:


> If this is something you really care about, as most serious bowhunters in NY do, I strongly recommend that you join New York Bowhunters and make your voice heard. We have been very involved in this battle (shortened bow season), as we are in all legislative issues that affect NY's archery season. We are the only organization in the state solely devoted to protecting bowhunter's rights.
> 
> http://www.newyorkbowhunters.com/


x 2


----------



## cityhunter346 (Jun 26, 2006)

I think we should be more worried about the STAR rebate being yanked.


----------



## bow111 (Jun 28, 2008)

cityhunter346 said:


> I think we should be more worried about the STAR rebate being yanked.


yes i think it should be a concern just dont think it belongs in a archery forum...


----------



## sits in trees (Oct 9, 2006)

Meleagris1 said:


> If this is something you really care about, as most serious bowhunters in NY do, I strongly recommend that you join New York Bowhunters and make your voice heard. We have been very involved in this battle (shortened bow season), as we are in all legislative issues that affect NY's archery season. We are the only organization in the state solely devoted to protecting bowhunter's rights.
> 
> http://www.newyorkbowhunters.com/


i love bowhunting but would never join an organization that wants to ban or bash's other forms of hunting in NY. down with "NY bowhunters".
if your not 100% behind all viable forms of hunting your just part of the problem....


----------



## strauss16 (Aug 23, 2008)

sits in trees said:


> i love bowhunting but would never join an organization that wants to ban or bash's other forms of hunting in NY. down with "NY bowhunters".
> if your not 100% behind all viable forms of hunting your just part of the problem....


+1
Maybe if we had some crossbow hunters the price would not have to go up as much.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

I DON'T THINK HE CAN SEE WHATS HE IS DOING TO THE STATE:shade:


----------



## three under (May 17, 2007)

CptWoodrowFCall said:


> No, you live in a country that is in a deep recession and the cost of running an entire states wildlife department is not going down. Basically they are likely anticipating less hunters this year and more expense for enforcement so the money has to come from somewhere.
> 
> I am not one to support increasing costs but man o man what do you want the DEC to do? They can't just print money and they can't just ask for more money out of the budget (which comes out of your pocket anyway).
> 
> So, what would be your solution then for dropping hunter numbers and higher operating costs?


Snow shoeing permits,cross country ski permits,bird watching permits,mountain bikeing permits. Hunters and fisherman been giving free rides for a long time,I think it's someone elses turn. Half the hunters I know have lost or are in danger of loosing their jobs,where are they supposed to come up with $78 bucks for a liscense? Throw in some $40 for three broadheads and hunting is becoming a rich mans sport. Like I said,*SUX*.


----------



## k'em-n-g'em (Feb 10, 2007)

licenses won't go up until october 9th so is anybody else planning on buying a lifetime before this year?


----------



## davejohnson2 (Mar 20, 2008)

strauss16 said:


> That is not to mention you have to buy trout stamps on top of your regular fishing license now. I bought a lifetime sportsman a couple of years ago and glad I did, things keep going the way they are and it will pay for itself pretty quick. But I still have to buy trout stamps hopefully they won't come up with buck stamps, gobbler stamps, woodchuck stamps and whatever other crap to take my money.


i raise phesants i get from NY and they said in the next year or two there is going to be a phesant stamp as well


----------



## ART (Feb 24, 2003)

This money will go to the general fund not the d.e.c to enrich the coffers of the big boys in the state not the sportsmen


----------



## UCNYbowhunter (Mar 31, 2007)

bow111 said:


> i dont htink that really matters they want more money but they cut our seasons shorter every year, i am not having it... we live in a communist country.


Where are they cutting the season shorter last year was a fluke time due to when columbus day fell on


----------



## rocklocker2 (Feb 12, 2007)

*the answer*

vote the SOBS out next time they run.we the peeople put them there and we can damn sure take them back out.licence or not i will quit hunting same time i quit breathing


----------



## rackwacker (Jan 24, 2009)

sits in trees said:


> i love bowhunting but would never join an organization that wants to ban or bash's other forms of hunting in NY. down with "NY bowhunters".
> if your not 100% behind all viable forms of hunting your just part of the problem....


+1
I was a member and after one year i never renewed to many big mouths will make it worse for everyone. This is just what the anti's want us fighting among our own. This group is not for me..... pick your battles is all i can suggest


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

rackwacker said:


> +1
> I was a member and after one year i never renewed to many big mouths will make it worse for everyone. This is just what the anti's want us fighting among our own. This group is not for me..... pick your battles is all i can suggest


What bowhunting organizations do you support?


----------



## CAPTJJ (Dec 24, 2007)

ART said:


> This money will go to the general fund not the d.e.c to enrich the coffers of the big boys in the state not the sportsmen


This is incorrect, license fees go to the Conservation Fund; the reality is that the CF has had a deficit in recent years and the General Fund has been used to make up for it. Last year they paid for 123 DEC law enforcement officers from the GF, that reduced the deficit for the year from $18 million to $4 million.


----------



## CAPTJJ (Dec 24, 2007)

strauss16 said:


> That is not to mention you have to buy trout stamps on top of your regular fishing license now. I bought a lifetime sportsman a couple of years ago and glad I did, things keep going the way they are and it will pay for itself pretty quick. But I still have to buy trout stamps hopefully they won't come up with buck stamps, gobbler stamps, woodchuck stamps and whatever other crap to take my money.


The trout stamp was taken off the table over a month ago, it's not being pursued anymore.


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

sits in trees said:


> i love bowhunting but would never join an organization that wants to ban or bash's other forms of hunting in NY. down with "NY bowhunters".
> if your not 100% behind all viable forms of hunting your just part of the problem....


NYB doesn't want to ban or bash anything, and I'm sorry you feel that way. Debating the location of particular weapons in particular seasons is a a far cry from what you describe. Keep in mind that NYB is an active member of multifaceted sporting organizations in NY such as the NYS Conservation Council. The real problem is hunters bashing hunters . . . and unfortunately your post above is a perfect example of that.


----------



## CptWoodrowFCall (Apr 1, 2009)

I read his post and thought the same thing. :blah: 

I can't believe that one hunter would say that about another just because of the hunting organization that they support. 



Meleagris1 said:


> NYB doesn't want to ban or bash anything, and I'm sorry you feel that way. Debating the location of particular weapons in particular seasons is a a far cry from what you describe. Keep in mind that NYB is an active member of multifaceted sporting organizations in NY such as the NYS Conservation Council. The real problem is hunters bashing hunters . . . and unfortunately your post above is a perfect example of that.


----------



## NYBOWHUNTER.COM (Mar 20, 2008)

It would be nice if they'd make the opener Oct 1st, it would make the increase in license fees a bit easier to swallow. I just hope this doesn't become a yearly trend.


----------



## sits in trees (Oct 9, 2006)

Meleagris1 said:


> NYB doesn't want to ban or bash anything, and I'm sorry you feel that way. Debating the location of particular weapons in particular seasons is a a far cry from what you describe. Keep in mind that NYB is an active member of multifaceted sporting organizations in NY such as the NYS Conservation Council. The real problem is hunters bashing hunters . . . and unfortunately your post above is a perfect example of that.


are you serious, you guy's would love to ban and bash anything thats not bowhunting??? according to you guy's bowhunting is the only and most important sport on the planet at the expense of what a much larger hunter population would like to due.

the NY bowhunters are part of the equation in almost every hunter on hunter debate in our state.


you guy's are hated for a reason, and thats because you have thrown just about every other hunting group in the state under the bus for your cause.

listening to the rants of your self centered members complaining about turkey hunters in the woods or muzzle loader season possibly being extended or crossbows being added, or small game hunters upsetting your precious season sounds a hell of a lot more like hunters bashing hunters to me.

so stop with your usual "NY bowhunters inc" rhetoric by trying to make hunters who want more and other types of hunting look bad by saying we are the ones doing the bashing??


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

sits in trees said:


> you guy's are hated for a reason . . .



Is it not "your" bow season too? 
Bash away my friend. If you can't see the hypocrisy in your posts at this point, you'll never see it.


----------



## sits in trees (Oct 9, 2006)

Meleagris1 said:


> Is it not "your" bow season too?
> Bash away my friend. If you can't see the hypocrisy in your posts at this point, you'll never see it.


i am for all forms of hunting in NY, how many are you and your organization for, oh wait a minute how many are you for as long as it's under your cartels terms and conditions? not many HUH???


----------



## ARCHERYSNOB (Feb 13, 2006)

I bought a lifetime last year, and am happy that I did.


----------



## CAPTJJ (Dec 24, 2007)

sits in trees said:


> are you serious, you guy's would love to ban and bash anything thats not bowhunting??? according to you guy's bowhunting is the only and most important sport on the planet at the expense of what a much larger hunter population would like to due.
> 
> the NY bowhunters are part of the equation in almost every hunter on hunter debate in our state.
> 
> ...


Talk about bashing and genaralizations, hypocrisy for sure. You can't honestly say that bowhunters didn't get hurt when the gun season was changed to a Saturday opener, most gun hunters I know were against that change also. It's all right for muzzleloader season to be extended, but bowhunters can't ask for the same, epsecially after the season was shortened. What's wrong with looking out for bowhunters, this is an archery site.


----------



## bow111 (Jun 28, 2008)

CAPTJJ said:


> Talk about bashing and genaralizations, hypocrisy for sure. You can't honestly say that bowhunters didn't get hurt when the gun season was changed to a Saturday opener, most gun hunters I know were against that change also. It's all right for muzzleloader season to be extended, but bowhunters can't ask for the same, epsecially after the season was shortened. What's wrong with looking out for bowhunters, this is an archery site.


agreed 100 %


----------



## sits in trees (Oct 9, 2006)

CAPTJJ said:


> Talk about bashing and genaralizations, hypocrisy for sure. You can't honestly say that bowhunters didn't get hurt when the gun season was changed to a Saturday opener, most gun hunters I know were against that change also. It's all right for muzzleloader season to be extended, but bowhunters can't ask for the same, epsecially after the season was shortened. What's wrong with looking out for bowhunters, this is an archery site.


nothing wrong with looking out for bowhunters, but not at the expense of other hunting groups.

i didn't like the sat opener for rifle either and never really understood it???

as far as muzzle season, we muzzle loader guy's have a crappy week at the end of the season when it's only 10 degrees out and after everyone has been stamping thru the woods for months and the rut is long over!!.....ohhhhh there i go i'm starting to sound like a NY bowhunter, HAAAA:mg:

with the growing interest in muzzleloader hunting you guy's might have to give up a week at the beginning of your season just to even things out, this way we smoke pole hunters can have a couple of weeks of decent hunting say early october.

just remember there are many other groups of hunters out there and they far outnumber bowhunters and they want and should get a piece of the pie too..:shade:


----------



## bow111 (Jun 28, 2008)

sits in trees said:


> nothing wrong with looking out for bowhunters, but not at the expense of other hunting groups.
> 
> i didn't like the sat opener for rifle either and never really understood it???
> 
> ...


i dont get you you say you are a bowhunter ? well let me ask why is it that a bow season is shorter than a rifle season ?is it more of a challenge with a bow or a rifle? i can go out and squeeze the trigger off and drop a deer in its tracks at 300 yds no problem but a bow is a bit more challenging wich leads me to beleive the one who has the advantage should be cut short not the bowyers.... i can go all day and night if you like but woiuld rather not , if you dont like the thread then back away and stay out of it ,,, i am a member of nyb and am willing to stick up for what i beleive is fair and right..far as i am concerned they could do away with rifle season ... so go sit in your tree and think about what you have read...


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

sits in trees said:


> just remember there are many other groups of hunters out there and they far outnumber bowhunters and they want and should get a piece of the pie too..:shade:


Keep in mind that MOST bowhunters and NYB members(myself included) are also muzzleloader hunters and gun hunters. You can't divide the hunting population neatly into distinct groups, it just isn't that simple. The early southern zone muzzleloader season was shot down because the majority of hunters (bow and gun) did not want a modern firearm(inlines scopes etc) season prior to bow season. 

As far as complaining about the muzzleloader season being the last week, only a week, being cold etc . . . you don't sound like NYB at all, you sound just like members the NYS MLA. They made those same arguments at the DEC public meetings when this issue was on the table, as is their right and more power to them. Of course, just as many bowhunters use the muzzleloader, many of the muzzleloader guys are also bowhunters. Even among the NYS MLA's own membership they had difficultly getting agreement on this issue.


----------



## Rolando (Jan 4, 2009)

I have to say, Bowhunting in NY is from sept 27 to Dec 31, sorry, cant have more Ok! We already have the biggest buck areas to ourselves , I lived in Mt Kisco, its plenty long enough!


----------



## ARCHERYSNOB (Feb 13, 2006)

Meleagris1 said:


> If this is something you really care about, as most serious bowhunters in NY do, I strongly recommend that you join New York Bowhunters and make your voice heard. We have been very involved in this battle (shortened bow season), as we are in all legislative issues that affect NY's archery season. We are the only organization in the state solely devoted to protecting bowhunter's rights.
> 
> http://www.newyorkbowhunters.com/


------------------------------------------------------------------------
-Sorry, but I disagree. You guys are pro bowhunting at the expense of other hunters, many times no better then the usual Anti's of the world.

-You are either pro-hunting or you are Anti-hunting, and you guys are clearly tipping the scale the wrong way.

and,

I think it is great that you guys are of the elite mentality(NYBowhunters) that only your voices can be heard with respect to legislative decisions got shot down when they opened rifle season on that Saturday. Serves you all right, for all of the arrogance that you guys spewed on others.Shame on all of you.

and I would love to shoot my crossbow in YOUR season, in YOUR woods, and shoot YOUR deer.

Crossbows are coming to NY no matter what all of you elite sissy boys say.-joe


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

ARCHERYSNOB said:


> -
> 
> and I would love to shoot my crossbow in YOUR season, in YOUR woods, and shoot YOUR deer.
> 
> Crossbows are coming to NY no matter what all of you elite sissy boys say.-joe



Good luck with your crossbow, I have no problem with them personally, just with the pointless bashing like in your post above.


----------



## ARCHERYSNOB (Feb 13, 2006)

Pointless?

-I would be happy to elaborate.


----------



## bow111 (Jun 28, 2008)

Rolando said:


> I have to say, Bowhunting in NY is from sept 27 to Dec 31, sorry, cant have more Ok! We already have the biggest buck areas to ourselves , I lived in Mt Kisco, its plenty long enough!


where the hell you hunt archery season is only 3 weekends long


----------



## ARCHERYSNOB (Feb 13, 2006)

Different zones have different seasons. Southern zone has 3 weeks, but then you can still hunt for another week at the end with the smke poles in December.

Here is the link.

http://www.dec.ny.gov/outdoor/28605.html


----------



## bow111 (Jun 28, 2008)

ARCHERYSNOB said:


> Different zones have different seasons. Southern zone has 3 weeks, but then you can still hunt for another week at the end with the smke poles in December.
> 
> Here is the link.
> 
> http://www.dec.ny.gov/outdoor/28605.html


what does this have to do with archery season?


----------



## CAPTJJ (Dec 24, 2007)

sits in trees said:


> nothing wrong with looking out for bowhunters, but not at the expense of other hunting groups.
> 
> with the growing interest in muzzleloader hunting you guy's might have to give up a week at the beginning of your season just to even things out, this way we smoke pole hunters can have a couple of weeks of decent hunting say early october.


 Hypocrisy at it's finest. I should add, I hunt with all weapons and took my first deer and first buck with a caplock muzzleloader with black powder and a patched round ball, that was the only legal projectile then. Muzzleloaders are no longer a primitive, short range weapon; they can be used in the regular season and muzzleloading seasons, which is fine. Do modern muzzleloader hunters deserve an early season?(in the Southern Zone, they already have one up North where I live)

I honestly don't think anything needs to change, there is plenty of opportunity for everyone, hunt how you like. I have used the bow more in recent years because I personally like the challenge; my last three Adirondack bucks with a bow were during other seasons, 2- early muzzleloader, 1- rifle season.


----------



## sits in trees (Oct 9, 2006)

ARCHERYSNOB said:


> ------------------------------------------------------------------------
> -Sorry, but I disagree. You guys are pro bowhunting at the expense of other hunters, many times no better then the usual Anti's of the world.
> 
> -You are either pro-hunting or you are Anti-hunting, and you guys are clearly tipping the scale the wrong way.
> ...


big +1


----------



## sits in trees (Oct 9, 2006)

CAPTJJ said:


> Hypocrisy at it's finest. I should add, I hunt with all weapons and took my first deer and first buck with a caplock muzzleloader with black powder and a patched round ball, that was the only legal projectile then. Muzzleloaders are no longer a primitive, short range weapon; they can be used in the regular season and muzzleloading seasons, which is fine. Do modern muzzleloader hunters deserve an early season?(in the Southern Zone, they already have one up North where I live)
> 
> I honestly don't think anything needs to change, there is plenty of opportunity for everyone, hunt how you like. I have used the bow more in recent years because I personally like the challenge; my last three Adirondack bucks with a bow were during other seasons, 2- early muzzleloader, 1- rifle season.


the only hypocrisy is claiming that you are a hunter, then you splitting hairs over your patched "BALLS"


----------



## bow111 (Jun 28, 2008)

this is not a post so you can argue amongst one another go do it somewhere else.getting tiredof the arguing thats all it seems people want to do on here,hunters helping hunters is what i thiught a place like this was for not running everyones personal opinions in the ground...


----------

